# Gute Fahrradläden mit Auswahl Bremen/OL



## gabelfox (19. April 2005)

Hi zusammen,
ich möchte ein paar gute MTB-Fullys probefahren und dann evtl. sofort zuschlagen. Kennt ein Nordlicht hier in der Umgebung von Oldenburg und Bremen Läden mit bissl Auswahl an MTB-Fullys in L und XL? 

thx schonmal   

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## DAMDAM (19. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

Ich bin zwar erst letztes Jahr nach Bremen gezogen, aber wenn du in Bremen zu Stadler gehst (www.zweirad-stadler.de), dann würde ich sagen kannst du da nicht viel falsch machen, da die eine sehr große Auswahl haben und wenn es kein 2005 Model sein soll auch noch unschlagbare Preise haben. Die haben sogar ne Teststrecke im Laden !

Hoffe das hilft ein bißchen 

Gruß DamDam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (19. April 2005)

Na klar hilft das    Werde ich in jedem Fall mal vorbei schauen. thx


----------



## Theo:-) (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
in oldenburg gibt es Buhl in der lambertiestraße. dort findest du alles von specialized. dort treffen sich auch die oldenburger biker... jeden mittwoch gibt es auch einen mtb treff. ich kann den laden nur empfellen. ansonsten boc bei famila oder an der cloppenburgerstraße (gegenüber von BurgerKing) ich glaube wörtmann(?) storck und simplon findest du dort. am bahnhof die fahrradstation...ich glaube die führen Cube.
und in offnerdek (weißmoorstraße) beilken(?) dort habe ich focus gesehen.
ich hoffe dir reicht die ausswahl!
und man sieht dich mal bei der mittwochsrunde(info bei buhl)
gruss
Thorsten


----------



## gabelfox (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,
mit Buhl hatte ich telefonischen Kontakt. Da war ein Timo? oder so ähnlich (schon bissl her) dran, der war supernett. Wollte mir über Umwege noch ein Specialized Enduro Brain in meiner Größe (XL) besorgen. Hat sich echt bemüht, immer wieder zurück gerufen, aber da ist absolut nichts mehr zu machen. Das entsprach leider auch schon dem Ergebnis bei anderen Läden. Echt schade.

BOC kenne ich natürlich. Die 2danger Modelle finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht. Leider ist da nichts enduromäßiges mit der Ausstattung dabei, die ich mir gerne zulegen möchte. Die Fox RLC und nach Möglichkeit auch den RP3 Dämpfer hätte ich schon gerne.

Die anderen Läden kenne ich noch nicht, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal vorbei schauen. Danke für die Hilfe   

Vielleicht sehen wir uns tatsächlich mal in OL


----------

